# The "Ocean" - On Time Performance



## Marbleski (Dec 6, 2021)

Is The Ocean generally on time for the posted arrivals times in both Montreal and Halifax? 

Going west I have just under two hours in Montreal (no baggage) before catching my train to Ottawa and going east my arrival time is 5:57 pm and I'm considering booking a flight home at 10:10 pm.

I will have to wait for my skis upon arrival in Halifax ...... Does it take long for them to unload baggage? 

Train departure dates are in February.

If the train is running more than a couple hours late can I get my skis from baggage if I hop off in Truro to catch the flight?


----------



## OBS (Dec 8, 2021)

I can't answer about OT performance, but will tell you if you hop off in Truro, you will have no problem obtaining your skis....Just speak with the Service Manager On Board in advance of your arrival in Truro...


----------



## Marbleski (Dec 8, 2021)

OBS said:


> I can't answer about OT performance, but will tell you if you hop off in Truro, you will have no problem obtaining your skis....Just speak with the Service Manager On Board in advance of your arrival in Truro...


Perfect. 

Thanks for the reply. I noticed you can track the train live on their website and Monday’s arrival was almost two hours late into Halifax. Any delays beyond that would make a close connection for the 10:10 pm flight home, especially if the roads are icy or covered with snow. Speaking of snow it looks like are getting our first snow day of the season tomorrow out here on Eastern Edge of North America. 

A second weekly trip is added today. It will be interesting tracking the arrival time for that one tomorrow. 

Can I walk up to the baggage car and get them to hand out my skis or do they have to unload everyone’s bags and bring them into the terminal like at the airport?


----------



## jiml (Dec 8, 2021)

The Ocean schedule is reasonably padded and a significant portion of the route in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia has little freight interference, so on-time performance is possible and frequent. That said, VIA (just prior to the pandemic) did not allow close connections in Montreal to/from the Ocean. It doesn't take long to get from Halifax VIA to the airport, however if 10:10 would be the last flight of the day and you're running late, the Truro solution and advice above would be a good fallback. My biggest concern would be finding transportation from Truro to the airport that could accommodate skis on short notice.


----------



## Marbleski (Dec 8, 2021)

jiml said:


> The Ocean schedule is reasonably padded and a significant portion of the route in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia has little freight interference, so on-time performance is possible and frequent. That said, VIA (just prior to the pandemic) did not allow close connections in Montreal to/from the Ocean. It doesn't take long to get from Halifax VIA to the airport, however if 10:10 would be the last flight of the day and you're running late, the Truro solution and advice above would be a good fallback. My biggest concern would be finding transportation from Truro to the airport that could accommodate skis on short notice.



I would have to line a taxi up prior to arrival in Truro.

Ya, the skis and boots are the problem. Going up my wife is taking our skis on her flight up so we will only have a knapsack and boot bag. 

I’m staying longer and hope to ski a few days with my son at the small ski hills near Ottawa …. so I have to lug the ski gear on the return trains.


----------



## Rasputin (Dec 8, 2021)

I believe the westbound Ocean hit a vehicle in NB recently and was about 5 hours late for the remainder of the trip as a result. Corrections would be welcome.


----------



## jiml (Dec 8, 2021)

Marbleski said:


> I would have to line a taxi up prior to arrival in Truro.
> 
> Ya, the skis and boots are the problem. Going up my wife is taking our skis on her flight up so we will only have a knapsack and boot bag.
> 
> I’m staying longer and hope to ski a few days with my son at the small ski hills near Ottawa …. so I have to lug the ski gear on the return trains.


Yeah, I was thinking with Truro not being a big place that a taxi with a ski rack or pass-through might have to be pre-booked and a bus with luggage capacity might not meet your schedule. We were about an hour late eastbound on our last trip and a passenger was asking our attendant about getting off in Truro to get to the airport.


----------



## Marbleski (Dec 8, 2021)

jiml said:


> Yeah, I was thinking with Truro not being a big place that a taxi with a ski rack or pass-through might have to be pre-booked and a bus with luggage capacity might not meet your schedule. We were about an hour late eastbound on our last trip and a passenger was asking our attendant about getting off in Truro to get to the airport.


If I recall correctly the Maritime Bus from Truro leaves for the airport around the same time or a bit earlier than the Trains arrival time. That option is crossed off my list lol.


----------

